# Xactimate help!



## space (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all. I have scoured the internet looking for the answer to this question and I cannot find it anywhere. I've also contacted Xactimate but they were unable to help.. I am trying to sketch this roof but I cannot figure out how to break the ridge and add the center section. Will one of you Xactimate gurus help?!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Boy, I messed around with pictometry/sketch and couldn't quite figure it out. Have you watched the 15-16 minute Xactimate video on how to lay the roof out with sketch and pic?

I know the first thing is you have to align the picture of the roof so it's square. There is a box for ridge, eave, and valley. 

It's been over a year...


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

space said:


> Hello all. I have scoured the internet looking for the answer to this question and I cannot find it anywhere. I've also contacted Xactimate but they were unable to help.. I am trying to sketch this roof but I cannot figure out how to break the ridge and add the center section. Will one of you Xactimate gurus help?!


 
if you like measuring roofs from aerial photos have a look at my software www.anymonkey.ca


----------

